# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  World Construction Co. bookmark2017

## Chashio

Hehe  :Smile:  
This is just a fun one that came about because I am working on a new website design at the moment. Figured it could make a cute bookmark.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## kacey

OMG, I love the little bunnies, this is super cute!

----------


## Mouse

That looks like fun, Chashio!

Great bookmark  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> OMG, I love the little bunnies, this is super cute!


Thanks kacey  :Very Happy: 

I love rabbits  :Smile:  smile-inducing little balls of fluff.




> That looks like fun, Chashio!
> 
> Great bookmark


Thanks Mouse!  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

:Very Happy:  I love it. I, too, love the lil bunnies. 
And the fact that they are doing construction.  :Razz: 
You should do some sort of illustrated story with the lil chaps.
Maybe a very short little story about them working in the background building worlds, sort of like something from Hitchhiker's Guide or somesuch fun nonsense.  :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

This is a really cool idea Chashio. I love the one taking a little break from doing "things"  :Very Happy: 
Btw. for me it's the same... I find myself more often than not in a lurking mode lately without commenting much, but that doesn't mean that i'm unaware of the manifold wonderful things everyone is doing  :Smile:  
It's always a great pleasure to get a glimpse behind the "workflow curtain" of such talented artists like you, and your "Principal Areas..." thread for example is a treasure trove of inspiration!

----------


## Voolf

That is so funny an nice Chashio. Great idea.

----------


## Chashio

> I love it. I, too, love the lil bunnies. 
> And the fact that they are doing construction. 
> You should do some sort of illustrated story with the lil chaps.
> Maybe a very short little story about them working in the background building worlds, sort of like something from Hitchhiker's Guide or somesuch fun nonsense.


Yes, bunnies are splendiferous ;P
I could definitely toss 'em into the background of some illustrated story, just for fun, or maybe a wordless picture book kinda thing with them. We'll see.... hmm.....  :Very Happy: 
Man... I really need to read Hitchhiker's Guide. ... been on my to read list for years and years but it's one of those 'yeah, sometime I'll get to it' things.  :Surprised: 




> This is a really cool idea Chashio. I love the one taking a little break from doing "things" 
> Btw. for me it's the same... I find myself more often than not in a lurking mode lately without commenting much, but that doesn't mean that i'm unaware of the manifold wonderful things everyone is doing  
> It's always a great pleasure to get a glimpse behind the "workflow curtain" of such talented artists like you, and your "Principal Areas..." thread for example is a treasure trove of inspiration!


Thank you for the wonderful comments Abu! That made me smile and feel all warm and fuzzy-like.  :Very Happy:  I love when when my little creations spark inspiration... this place is kinda like a ... hmm, well, the Dream Country (?) from The BFG... and all the wonderful maps and tidbits around the Guild are like sparks of dream and inspiration flitting around like fireflies.  :Very Happy: 




> That is so funny an nice Chashio. Great idea.


Hehe, thank you Voolf. It was lots of fun to draw, too. I'm glad you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

I especially like the one who rests everything right! I feel a special connection with this rabbit !!! 
Really cute and funny !

----------


## Chashio

> I especially like the one who rests everything right! I feel a special connection with this rabbit !!! 
> Really cute and funny !


I do too  :Very Happy: 
Thank you JO!

----------


## Abu Lafia

> I love when when my little creations spark inspiration... this place is kinda like a ... hmm, well, the Dream Country (?) from The BFG... and all the wonderful maps and tidbits around the Guild are like sparks of dream and inspiration flitting around like fireflies.


That's a wonderful image Chashio and i deeply agree here!  :Smile:  Had to look up BFG and found i only saw a trailer and a poster some time ago without ever watching the movie itself (only know the book from back in the days  :Wink:  ). Thanks for that kind of inspiration too!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> That's a wonderful image Chashio and i deeply agree here!  Had to look up BFG and found i only saw a trailer and a poster some time ago without ever watching the movie itself (only know the book from back in the days  ). Thanks for that kind of inspiration too!


Haha, you're welcome.  :Wink:  Yeah, I had read the book a long while back and only recently saw the movie, which is probably why my brain went there.  :Very Happy:  It is a great movie with fabulous characters. Enjoy!

----------


## Bogie

> Man... I really need to read Hitchhiker's Guide. ... been on my to read list for years and years but it's one of those 'yeah, sometime I'll get to it' things.


I never was a huge fan of dry British humor, so when I started reading Hitchhiker's Guide I had a hard time getting in to it.  BUT, the  more I read, and the more I saw the multiple layers of humor, and the intertwining of story lines I ended up loving the books.

----------


## Mouse

Its better listening to the original radio broadcast version, which I think was directed by Douglas Adams.  This is a really bad quality pirate copy of the original 1978 series part 1.  The series can be bought on CD - presumably much better quality!

----------


## J.Edward

> Its better listening to the original radio broadcast version, which I think was directed by Douglas Adams.  This is a really bad quality pirate copy of the original 1978 series part 1.  The series can be bought on CD - presumably much better quality!


AWESOME!!!!! Thank you Mouse  :Very Happy: 
An older hippie friend of mine years and tears ago had given me the recording they made of the original show...
and then I lost one or more of the tapes.  :Surprised:  And I have no tape player now... so it has been a long time since I have been able to listen to these.  :Wink: 
Oh, and yes, it was directed by Adams.

----------


## Mouse

Here's a place to buy the CD, but I don't know whether they export!

The sound on that YouTube link is pretty dreadful in places, which kind of spoils it, but I remember listening to the original broadcast when I was a teenager, so I know how bad the pirated YouTube copy is.

EDIT: that's only a reduced version.  Don't know if the US can get this delivered, or if anyone can afford to buy it, but the complete set is available from Amazon here.

----------


## tilt

He he, what a lovely bookmark and Hitchhikers are definitely worth a read, and it's a quick read at that  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

Wow, now I definitely have to read / listen to it. Thank you for those links Mouse!  :Very Happy: 




> He he, what a lovely bookmark and Hitchhikers are definitely worth a read, and it's a quick read at that


Thanks tilt - glad you like the bookmark  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

This is adorable! I love the rabbits. Although... when I see the traffic cones, I keep thinking of the icon for the VLC media player. Maybe they're hip hop bunnies...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

> This is adorable! I love the rabbits. Although... when I see the traffic cones, I keep thinking of the icon for the VLC media player. Maybe they're hip hop bunnies...


Hehehe!  :Very Happy:  They is hip hoppers? ;P

Thanks ChickPea  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Hehe, you make these cones look so cute Chashio! Really nice little bookmark!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Straf

I love rabbits too, but probably for a different reason...

*covertly burps and hides bones*

I really love the cone & coney combination commanding the cornerstone of this composition  :Smile:  It's really quite delightful  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

> Hehe, you make these cones look so cute Chashio! Really nice little bookmark!


Haha, thanks GLS  :Smile: 




> I love rabbits too, but probably for a different reason...
> 
> *covertly burps and hides bones*
> 
> I really love the cone & coney combination commanding the cornerstone of this composition  It's really quite delightful


Oh nooooooooos!  :Surprised:   :Razz: 

I'm glad you like it Straf!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Cute and funny little rabbits  :Smile: ! I like a lot the idea of a constant "in progress" or "in construction" state, which is so true for a lot of our cartographic works  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Chashio

> Cute and funny little rabbits ! I like a lot the idea of a constant "in progress" or "in construction" state, which is so true for a lot of our cartographic works .


Glad you enjoy them  :Smile:  Hehe, yes  :Very Happy:  and mine are definitely in that group.  :Surprised:

----------

